# Need new tires



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

Need new tires for my 2009 Cruze. I have to replace it because of wear and tear. Anyone who can recommend a reliable tire brand? Thanks.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The good year assurance tires that came on my ctd are awesome. Do you have any brands you trust/prefer? I almost always put my money on Michelin. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## 10488 (Apr 16, 2013)

Falken Ziex Ze950s are nice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've always had good experiences with Bridgestone. I've yet to have a good set of Michelins.


----------

